# We're done with trying to donate embryos:(



## shel121 (Sep 24, 2003)

After working so hard to get good quality embryos, used some and then wanting to donate our frozen ones. I've tried so hard to donate to anyone needing embryos. It's been hopeless and useless process where I feel I have knocked on so many doors offering them with promises of callbacks from clinics, callbacks that never happened. One clinic treating us awfully awfully bad that it is too shocking to even write! 
We never wanted anything except to help someone else have a family. Now it's time on this journey to make a decision and will donate our embryos for research and training.
Hopefully this will help others in the future.


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

So sorry that was the outcome. Big hugs.

x x


----------



## shel121 (Sep 24, 2003)

Thanks Mierran. Doanting to research. Such a shame that we couldn't help someone


----------



## Barbaratje (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey shell,
That's so sad. I was following your story for ages now and really thought you would find a couple to donate to. Very disappointing to hear how clinics are treating you. Sorry you have to say goodbye to these beautiful frosties but you went above and beyond the call of duty in trying to find a good home for them. 
Cheers
B


----------



## shel121 (Sep 24, 2003)

Thank you for your kind words xxx


----------

